# مبروك للزميل شيراد الجزائر علي التميز



## م المصري (28 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مبروك لزميلنا المميز شيراد الجزائر علي حصوله 

علي لقب عضو متميز 

و هو اقل ما يستحقه تقديرا لجهوده الرائعه في القسم

مبرووووووك ... و العقبي للجميع 

​


----------



## جاسر (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

يســتاهل حقيقة أثرى القسم بمعلوماته النادرة 

نسال الله له ولنا التوفيق والسداد

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام على الجميع
الحق أقول . . . أقسم أنني دهشت لهذا التشربف و التكليف معا. . . 
رغم أنني أجبرت على الإنقطاع ظرفيا عن المنتدى لأسباب أكثر من وجيهة.. . .
بوركتم و لا زلت عند وعدي إن شاء اللــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## meid79 (3 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف الف الف مبروك يا أخ شيراد لقد فرحت لك كثيرا وانت تستحقها وتستحق ما هو اكثر من ذلك


----------



## zibara (11 أغسطس 2008)

و من جهتي ابارك للأخ شيراد على التميز
واقول له للأمام انشاء الله يسدد خطاك فيما تفعل
تحياتي


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

و من جهتي ابارك للأخ شيراد على التميز
واقول له للأمام انشاء الله يسدد خطاك فيما تفعل
تحياتي


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مبروكـــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مبروكــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## سامح الفيومى (3 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام عليكم مبروك عليك يأخى واتمنى من الله ان تعم الفائده وتنشر العلم من اجل الله فقط وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (4 نوفمبر 2008)

أحرجتموني بارك الله فيكم و أدام حبنا فيه . . . 
أقسم أنه ما حداني ان ألتحق بالمنتدى سوى موضوعية مرتاديه و روح التأخي الظاهرة في الردود و النقاشات . . . 
فقد كنت زائرا دائما لأحد منتديات الطيران وكنت لا أرى سوى سجلات عرقية عقيمة من نوع . . .

(طائراتنا أسرع من طائراتك 
لنا ماض مجيد و لا ماضي لكم 
أمتنا أنجبت العباقرة و امتكم أنجبت الخونة 
حتي وإن كان السؤال علميا بحتا مثل التساؤل عن سبب سقوط طائرة معينة . . فالرد بالطبع هو ظلوع أياد أجنبية ؟!)

أما هنا فحضرتكم بعيدة عن هذا و الفائدة مضمونة شئنا أم ابينا . . . 

بارك الله فينا جميعا 
و أدامنا على هذا العهد 
أخوكم عادل من بلاد الجزائر


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مبارك لك اخي التميز والى الامام ووالله انك تستحقها واكثر


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يبارك عليكم 
لكن لا أرى الآن حاجة لبقاء التثبيت 
أرجو أن أحقق بعض آمال الجمع الكريم و أن لا أخيب ظنوهم في 
أخوكم عادل


----------



## fullbank (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*مبروكـــــــــــــــــــــ*​


----------



## amir smaili (22 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك اخي شيرا


----------

